# Σημεία Στίξης - Ερμηνεία " / " καθέτου ή διαγωνίου



## sunshin3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Χρειάζομαι την γνώμη σας σχετικά με την ερμηνεία της διαγωνίου ή καθέτου << / >>. 
Είτε σημαίνει «και» είτε σημαίνει «ή»; Και φυσικά αν αυτό μπορεί να βασιστεί σε κάποιο κείμενο. 
Στα Αγγλικά το βρίσκω σαν «ή». Στα Ελληνικά δεν το βρίσκω σαν σημείο στίξης. 
Το βασικό μου ερώτημα είναι τι σημαίνει το Αυτόματο/Χειροκίνητο, (έτσι ακριβώς είναι γραμμένο) «και» ή «ή»;
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. 
sunshin3


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες, sunshin3.

Μήπως μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερο συγκείμενο; Αυτό το "αυτόματο/χειροκίνητο" είναι απεικόνιση λειτουργίας κάποιας συσκευής, πρόκειται για επιλογή ενός από τα δύο με πάτημα κάποιου κουμπιού; Επειδή σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, δεν βλέπω γιατί πρέπει να μεταφραστεί λεκτικά η κάθετος.


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2012)

Συνήθως σημαίνει διάζευξη (ή). Αλλά η σιγουριά πάντα χρειάζεται επαλήθευση με βάση τα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 5, 2012)

Επειδή ακριβώς δεν πρόκειται για ένα από τα συνηθισμένα στα ελληνικά σημεία στίξης (με εξαίρεση τα ακαδημαϊκά έτη, π.χ. 1987/88), θα συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα: συνήθως διάζευξη αλλά εξαρτάται από τα συμφραζόμενα, γιατί συχνά αποδίδει απλή παράθεση χωρίς προτίμηση ανάμεσα στους παρατιθέμενους όρους (ωραίο παράδειγμα στην αγγλική wiki: Assyrian/Chaldean/Syriac), οπότε σημαίνει «διαλέγετε και παίρνετε» (δηλαδή ή/και, δηλαδή ή ή και ). Σε άλλες συμβάσεις (εκτός ρέοντος κειμένου) μπορεί να σημαίνει «και»: όταν χωρίζει ονόματα συγγραφέων ενός άρθρου, για παράδειγμα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό εδώ βοηθάει http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-use-the-slash-punctuation-mark. (έχει και βιντεάκι και κειμενάκι) Πιστεύω ότι η ερώτηση του sunshin3 (ένα θερμό καλωσόρισμα κι από μένα) εμπίπτει στην πρώτη περίπτωση.
Υποθέτω ότι το μηχάνημα (; ) για το οποίο μεταφράζει βγαίνει και σε αυτόματη και σε χειροκίνητη έκδοση. Οπότε εδώ το διαζευκτικό "ή" έχει ισοδύναμη λειτουργία με το "και".
Ελπίζω να μη σε μπέρδεψα χειρότερα :-D


----------



## sunshin3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που απαντήσατε! Πρόκειται για τεχνικές προδιαγραφές μηχανήματος. Ένα παράδειγμα: Μεγέθυνση φωτογραφικής κάμερας - (Αυτόματο/Χειροκίνητο). Εντός παρενθέσεως γράφει το (Αυτόματο/Χειροκίνητο). Πώς να το ερμηνεύσουμε, σαν <<Αυτόματο και Χειροκίνητο>> ή <<Αυτόματο ή Χειροκίνητο>>; Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Με ένα καλωσόρισμα κι από μένα:

Αυτόματο *και* χειροκίνητο ζουμάρισμα/μεγέθυνση. (Εννοώ εδώ: βάλε ό,τι θες από τα δύο, μεγέθυνση ή ζουμάρισμα, όχι και τα δύο. Αλλά στο θηλυκό, θηλυκά επίθετα: αυτόματη/χειροκίνητη.)

Η πρώτη/πρόχειρη λύση είναι αυτό που είπε η Αλεξάνδρα: βάζουμε ό,τι βρίσκουμε στα αγγλικά. Αυτόματο/χειροκίνητο.

Και τα εισαγωγικά μπαίνουν με δεξί Alt και μουστάκια { } > « ».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2012)

sunshin3 said:


> ΣΈνα παράδειγμα: Μεγέθυνση φωτογραφικής κάμερας - (Αυτόματο/Χειροκίνητο). Εντός παρενθέσεως γράφει το (Αυτόματο/Χειροκίνητο).


Πιθανότατα είναι οι δύο θέσεις που έχει ένας διακόπτης ή οι δύο επιλογές σε ένα μενού. Προσωπικά θα το άφηνα με την κάθετο: Αυτόματο/Χειροκίνητο.


----------



## sunshin3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους. Δεν μπορώ να αποφύγω την ερμηνεία διότι πρόκειται για τεχνικές προδιαγραφές και πρέπει να προτείνω κάποιο μοντέλο σχετικό με τη ζήτηση, την οποία δεν μπορώ να ερμηνεύσω. Για αυτό ψάχνω για το αν είναι «ή» ή «και». (Nickel ευχαριστώ για τα μουστάκια!) Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 16, 2014)

Να 'μαι κι εγώ! Έχω στο κείμενό μου επανειλημμένα "The clinician's thumb/fingertip is positioned in slight flexion..." "The clinician's thumb/fingertip is placed on..." κάποιο σημείο του σώματος. Το context είναι η περιγραφή θεραπευτικών τεχνικών με μαλάξεις των μαλακών μορίων. Και το πρόβλημά μου είναι, τι γίνεται στα ελληνικά; Το κείμενο είναι ήδη μεταφρασμένο και κάνω επιμέλεια. Να τι έγραψε ο μεταφραστής:

"Ο θεραπευτής με τον αντίχειρα/δάκτυλο σε ήπια κάμψη..."

και

"Ο θεραπευτής με τον αντίχειρα/δάκτυλο..."
Και σε μία περίπτωση:
"Ο θεραπευτής εφαρμόζει τον αντίχειρα ή την κορυφή του δακτύλου..."
Δεν ξέρω γιατί μόνο μια φορά του ήρθε να το βάλει αλλιώς.

Εμένα αυτό το "αντίχειρα/δάκτυλο" μου κάθεται πολύ στραβά στα ελληνικά, συν τοις άλλοις επειδή ο αντιχειρας _είναι _δάκτυλο - πράγμα που ισχύει και στα αγγλικά, όμως. Μου μοιάζει σαν να λέμε ότι αντίχειρας και δάκτυλο είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, και επίσης μου φαίνεται σαν να μην ξέρουμε τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής, "τον αντίχειρα ή το δάκτυλο" ή "τον αντίχειρα και το δάκτυλο"; 
(Επίσης μου μοιάζει λες και θέλει να προσδιορίσει το είδος του αντίχειρα, ο αντίχειρας/δάκτυλο έναντι ας πούμε του αντίχειρα/αυτί ή του αντίχειρα/πόδι, ξερωγώ, κάτι που φαντάζει γελοίο.)

Το κείμενο έχει εικόνες, δεν ξέρω αν βοηθούν, θα τις περιγράψω: στις περισσότερες βλέπουμε τη θεραπεύτρια να ασκεί πίεση με *δύο *δάκτυλα (δείκτη και μέσο) το ένα πίσω από το άλλο, ενώ ο αντίχειρας κατά κανόνα δεν φαίνεται στην εικόνα (άλλοτε μοιάζει διπλωμένος πίσω, άλλοτε μοιάζει να αγκαλιάζει την πίσω πλευρά του μέλους του ασθενούς που υφίσταται το χειρισμό, πάντως ποτέ δεν φαίνεται καθαρά). Τείνω να πιστέψω ότι εννοεί "τον αντίχειρα ή το δάκτυλο" και ότι στις εικόνες επιλέχτηκε άλλο δάκτυλο πλην του αντίχειρα (αλλά ότι θα μπορούσε να έχει επιλεγεί και ο αντίχειρας).

Επίσης έχουμε εκείνο το "tip" του "fingertip", το οποίο σε μία περίπτωση είναι μάλιστα "finger tip", και αναρωτιέμαι, εννοεί και "thumb tip"; Υποθέτω πως ναι. Και τι πρέπει να το κάνω εγώ αυτό; Η άκρη του δακτύλου μπορεί να "εφαρμόζεται" σε κάποιο σημειό του σώματος, αλλά δεν μπορεί να φέρεται σε κάμψη: μόνο το ίδιο το δάκτυλο μπορεί. Οπότε σκέφτομαι:

"Ο θεραπευτής με τον αντίχειρα ή το δάκτυλο σε ελαφρά κάμψη..."

και

"Ο θεραπευτής τοποθετεί την άκρη του αντίχειρα ή του δακτύλου..."

Στο πρώτο έφαγα την "άκρη", αλλά φοβάμαι ότι για να την χώσω και αυτήν, θα γίνει σπληνάντερο και πολύ άγαρμπο από την επανάληψη: "Ο θεραπευτής με τον αντίχειρα ή το δάκτυλο σε ελαφρά κάμψη τοποθετεί την άκρη του αντίχειρα ή του δακτύλου..."
(Μήπως μπορώ να το κάνω "Ο θεραπευτής με την άκρη του αντίχειρα ή του δακτύλου σε ελαφρά κάμψη..." αγνοώντας το παράδοξο της άκρης του δακτύλου που φέρεται σε κάμψη; Στο κάτω κάτω όλοι θα καταλάβουν τι εννοώ - ή μήπως όχι; Χμμμ...)

Άλλη λύση είναι να φάω τον αντίχειρα τελείως - δάκτυλο είναι κι αυτός - αλλά είναι σωστό αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2014)

Για απάντηση δεν θέλω να βιαστώ, Αόρατη, αλλά αυτό με τη δακτυλοφαγία να το προσέξεις. Πρώτα ένα δάχτυλο, μετά ένα παΐδι, ξέρεις πού οδηγούν αυτά... :)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 16, 2014)

Επειδή δεν έχουμε τη φωτογραφία μπροστά μας, θα μπορούσες να μας διευκρινήσεις αν η συγκεκριμένη κίνηση είναι σαν να τσιμπάει, δηλαδή να μαλάζει ένα πολύ μικρό σημείο του σώματος κρατώντας το ανάμεσα στο δείκτη και τον αντίχειρα; Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ίσως μπορεί να εξηγηθεί η περιγραφή.

Δηλαδή: με τον αντίχειρα και τον δείκτη, ή με τον αντίχειρα, τον δείκτη και τον μέσο λυγισμένους, πιέζει εκείνο το σημείο κλπ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 16, 2014)

Ήταν το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα, αλλά δυστυχώς στις περισσότερες φωτογραφίες δεν είναι καθόλου τέτοια η εικόνα. Ίσως σκανάρω μερικές αργότερα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2014)

Ο συνδυασμός της πλάγιας μπάρας και του is δείχνει ότι δεν πρόκειται για χρήση αντίχειρα _μαζί _με άλλο δάχτυλο. Κατά τ' άλλα, να το κάνω λίγο μακρύτερο;

"Ο θεραπευτής με τον αντίχειρα ή άλλο δάχτυλο σε ελαφρά κάμψη..."

και

"Ο θεραπευτής τοποθετεί την άκρη του αντίχειρα ή άλλου δαχτύλου..."


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 16, 2014)

Μπράβο ρε Νίκελ, να τι μου έλειπε, το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο! Φυσικά, γι' αυτό δε μου καθότανε για "και"!

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

